# Nissan Frontier Bull/Grill Bar



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what kind of bull bar this is? Is this OEM stock? I cannot find this bar anywhere!

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com


joe


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Link is no longer active. Sorry we cant help


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok here is another one that I found with a better pic of the bull bar.


eBay Motors: Nissan : Frontier (item 330176075331 end time Oct-20-07 09:05:17 PDT)

I like this bar cause it will match the truck and not look like a shiny/black odd piece on the grey exterior.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

joefrontier said:


> Ok here is another one that I found with a better pic of the bull bar.
> 
> 
> eBay Motors: Nissan : Frontier (item 330176075331 end time Oct-20-07 09:05:17 PDT)
> ...


I've seen some that come close on ebay. You can always get a black one and have it painted or powder coated to match your truck. That bull bar in the picture could also be European, Australian or custom made. They're called Navara's over there, while Nissan calls them Frontiers here. Check NissanEurope.com or NissanAustralia.com, maybe they offer it as an accessory over there. Lotsa luck.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is the bar. Just in case someone knows where to get one. 


I've checked ebay and have not found them there (or at least the one that I want). I have a gut feeling these are oem because I have seem them on the frontiers when looking to buy one. I do not want a steel bull bar because steel rusts. I would like something that matches the nerf bars. 

(Have you ever seem those nerf bars or bull bars on the fords they look like crap when they rust)


I do not believe them to be european model. Why, you ask? I visit Spain once a year and I have never seen them on a Navara over there.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks very sharp


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Just an update. 


I called Courtsey Nissan asking them if they had the bull/grill guard. Apparently Nissan had a part number and you could order it but the rep could not pull up the old part number. Not even sure that you can order the nerf bars either.

I really suspect that this was an OEM part I searched through autotrader.com and I found two different kinds. One was grey and the other black. These colors match the color of the nerf bars and the rack depending on which color was used on the truck.


----------



## camerond (Nov 25, 2007)

Try Westin Bull Bars.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Sep 15, 2006)

joefrontier said:


> Just an update.
> 
> 
> I called Courtsey Nissan asking them if they had the bull/grill guard. Apparently Nissan had a part number and you could order it but the rep could not pull up the old part number. Not even sure that you can order the nerf bars either.
> ...


My truck (2004 CC 4X4 Red Brawn) came new with a grey one. Matches the step rails and roof rack. It is quite solid and makes a good place to rest your butt.


----------

